# Print vinyl for football shirts



## robahl (May 27, 2011)

Hi iam trying the print team loggos, numbers and sponsor loggos to football shirts that 100% polyster but i need to find some good vinyl that the colors not fading off after couple off washes, i have tried a few but not so happy with the result, hope you can recommed me the best printing material for fooball shirts and shorts.

I have a roland sp 300v i use versaworks, i do like this print wait 24 h press wait 2 days then wash it but the colors fading off after 2 washes, i have trie new ink eco sol max orginal no copy but the same result i have used the tht and ttrh profile and some off the material i have ther own icc profile

Hope you can help me out
Best Regards Robert


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

No idea, never had the inks come off after the second wash!!! Eco sol is pretty good inks, not the longest lasting as say metrotex but still durable enough for us to print stickers too.

Try Sisser or Stahls.


----------

